# It's a matter of life and death.



## Encolpius

Hello, do you use that idiom in your language or something different? Thanks. 

*Hungarian: élet-halál kérdése [life-death's matter]*


----------



## venezolanita

In Spanish: Es una cuestión de vida o muerte


----------



## Rallino

*Turkish: Bu bir ölüm kalım meselesi [This (is) a matter of dying - staying]*


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: É uma questão de vida ou morte.


----------



## cer_albastru

in Romanian: Este o chestiune de viaţă şi de moarte!


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
«Zήτημα ζωής και θανάτου»
'zitima zo'is ce θa'natu
lit. "matter of life and death"
or
«Zήτημα ζωής ή θανάτου»
'zitima zo'is i θa'natu
lit. "matter of life or death"

[c] is a voiceless palatal plosive
[θ] is a voiceless dental non-sibilant fricative


----------



## hollabooiers

Estonian: See on elu ja surma küsimus (It is a question of life and death).


----------



## Natalisha

*In Russian:* Это вопрос жизни и смерти. [*e*ta vapr*o*s zh*i*zni i sm*e*rti]


----------



## sakvaka

hollabooiers said:


> Estonian: See on elu ja surma küsimus (It is a question of life and death).



*Finnish*: _Se on elämän ja kuoleman kysymys.

_Smiled my head off while reading that one.  Sorry!


----------



## ilocas2

Czech language:

Je to otázka života a smrti


----------



## merquiades

French:  C'est une question de vie ou de mort


----------



## nooij

*Dutch:* _"Het is een kwestie van leven en dood."_


----------



## HUMBERT0

venezolanita said:


> In Spanish: Es una cuestión de vida o muerte


In Spanish we also use:
"Es un asunto de vida o muerte".


----------



## Orlin

Natalisha said:


> *In Russian:* Это вопрос жизни и смерти. [*e*ta vapr*o*s zh*i*zni i sm*e*rti]


Bulgarian: Това е въпрос на живот и смърт.


----------



## Sovi

Italiano: è questione di vita o di morte...
I guess it is a locution common to all European languages ... quite an ancient heritage  
Ciao
SV


----------



## OneStroke

Chinese: 生死關頭 shengsi guantou

Literally life death critical moment


----------



## mataripis

Encolpius said:


> Hello, do you use that idiom in your language or something different? Thanks.
> 
> *Hungarian: élet-halál kérdése [life-death's matter]*


Tagalog= Sa pag itan ng buhay at kamatayan. *Dumaget = De pagetan ni edup ta libon.


----------



## 涼宮

I hate when translations like that must be in Japanese because it simply is not fixed in Japanese . Japanese has many ways to say a saying.

1) 重大問題 _juudaimondai_ (Grave issue, matter of grave concern)
2) 死活問題 _shikatsumondai_ (death-life problem)
3) 生きるか死ぬかの問題 _ikiru ka shinu ka no mondai_ (Problem of living or dying - it's an indirect question)
4) 生死にかかわる問題 _seishini kakawaru mondai_ (Problem that has to do with life and death)


----------



## AquisM

Chinese: 人命攸關 yan meng yau gwaan (lit. It's the matter of a man's life)


----------



## dreamlike

Just as a side note, I tend to use this expression jocularly very often, when when a person makes a big deal about some petty thing, which is actually far from being a matter of life and death. Anyway:

*Polish:* To sprawa życia i śmierci.


----------



## Dymn

*Catalan*: _és (una) qüestió de vida o mort_


----------



## ger4

German: _Es geht um Leben oder/und Tod._
_[lit. it goes about life or/and death]_


----------



## Messquito

這是個生死攸關/性命交關的問題


----------

